# 2008 vw rabbit 2.5 for sale/part out/trades



## michaelvr6 (Mar 1, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
picture the wheels in this pic are gone but it you want more pics please just email me or call and i have a lot of pictures of interior and all thanks

hey everyone i have a 2008 vw rabbit 2.5 most of you have seen or herd about it befor if not its up for sale/ trades/ or part out 

22000 miles on motor and trans 
air ride suspension 
audi a4 7 spoke wheels 
full borla exhaust
porshce leather interior (pumpkin orange)
full shaved engine bay 
full wire tuck 

this car is really clean no dents what so ever i need to sell it asap or trade or if anyone needs parts ill part it out idk what is wrong with this car there is an electrical problem im almost 100% it is a bad ecu. the car will crank but no start there is no spark or injector pulse serious buyers only please thanks 


email me at [email protected]
or call my cell probly better 215 804 6377 thanks mike!!


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

pics dont work but im guessing this used to be jtigirls rabbit


----------



## michaelvr6 (Mar 1, 2010)

*rab*

yess


----------



## michaelvr6 (Mar 1, 2010)

i can email u pics if u are intrested in anything


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

michaelvr6 said:


> i can email u pics if u are intrested in anything


are you taking any trades cause im interested in the air suspension....and btw u should post this in the classifieds


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

wheels for sale still?!


----------



## michaelvr6 (Mar 1, 2010)

*rabb*

yes i am intrested in trades what u got to trade and the wheels are gone i have audi wheels a4 7 spoke


----------



## michaelvr6 (Mar 1, 2010)

*rab wheels*

the audi wheels are for sale


----------



## slo1304 (Oct 8, 2005)

pm me a price on the hole car !!!!!


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

I still don't understand why this is in the technical forum.. Mods should move this to the classifieds. GLWS


----------



## michaelvr6 (Mar 1, 2010)

*price on whole car*

i want 12 obo


----------



## Golf5spd (Jul 29, 2010)

What's the story on the Borla Exhaust, must be custom.


----------

